# Sauger fishin auglaize river in defiance and paulding county



## BassMan94 (Mar 16, 2013)

I am gonna try to catch some sauger in the auglaize river in defiance and paulding county. I have never fished for sauger and I only fish for cats in the river. So I am not very knowledgeable of either. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Wannemacher (Feb 25, 2011)

How was your sauger fishin? I live in Defiance and never went after them.


----------



## BassMan94 (Mar 16, 2013)

Wannemacher said:


> How was your sauger fishin? I live in Defiance and never went after them.


Haven't trried it yet lol


----------

